# Umschulung zum Netzwerkadministrator



## bladerunner96 (25. Februar 2010)

Hallo
 ich mache eine Umschulung zum Netzwerkadministrator bei der IHK und wollte mal wissen ob jemand irgendwelche Seiten kennt wo z.b  Ip Adress-Berechnungen richtig erklärt werden und andere Sachen die man dafür braucht werden. Weil mein Problem ist ich habe überhaupt keine Ahnung wie das gehen soll.


----------



## rebel4life (25. Februar 2010)

Was hast du denn vorher gemacht? Ne Umschulung vom Maurer zum Admin gibts nicht...


----------



## bladerunner96 (25. Februar 2010)

Was meinst du damit gibts nicht? Davor hab ich eine Ausbildung zum Schlosser gemacht. Geht doch auch.


----------



## rebel4life (25. Februar 2010)

Sozialkunde und Deutsch kannst du dadurch abwählen, so sehe ich da keine Dinge, die dir was bringen könnten. Ein Kollege hat auch Deutsch und Sozialkunde abgewählt, da es sonst nichts gab, das er in seiner Mechanikerlehre gemacht hat was nützlich fürn Elektroniker wäre. Sprich du wirst eine ganz normale Ausbildung machen müssen.


----------



## GW-Player (3. März 2010)

Ähm Leute, 

ich glaube, dass er nicht hören wollte, wie sinnvoll oder was genau er machen muss. Er wollte Seiten, auf denen es Tipps zur Netzwerkadministration, IP-Adress-Vergabe usw gibt. 

Hier findest du einen "Subnetting-Calculator". Da kannst du Subnetzmasken und deren Auswirkung sehen. Auch lässt sich die Wildcardmaske (für ACLs) berechnen.

Ansonsten ist als Einstieg die "Net Academy" von Cisco sehr gut geeignet. Aber ich weiß nicht, ob man an diese Dokumente so einfach dran kommt. Wir haben diese in der Schule genutzt.


----------



## Kadauz (3. März 2010)

Gute Bücher:
Computernetzwerke. Von den Grundlagen zur Funktion und Anwendung: Amazon.de: Rüdiger Schreiner: Bücher

Netzwerke von Kopf bis Fuß: Amazon.de: Al Anderson, Ryan Benedetti, Lars Schulten: Bücher


----------



## bladerunner96 (17. März 2010)

Wo gibt es aber gute Tutorials für dns, weil ich habe überhaupt keine Ahnung wie dass geht.


----------



## Showtek192 (17. März 2010)

ahm ich kann dir ein sagen ich besuche momentan ein schule dazu und es ist verdammt schwer das jetzt schon in meinem schädel reihnzubekommen und ich bin noch jung und ich hatte auch schon so basis wissen wie jetzt welche anwendung ist und was das halt macht und ich kann dir ins sagen es wird wenn du das wirklich durchziehen willst verdammt schwer 

Am besten kannst hier im forum unter der rubrik internet und so anfangen kannst dir dazu mal die problem angucken und sie lösen dann weißst du was auf dich zukommen wird


----------



## K3n$! (18. März 2010)

Ich würde behaupten, dass jeder andere Voraussetzungen hat 

@Showtek192: Achte doch bitte mal auf deine Rechtschreibung.

@Topic: Ich finde, dass Wikipedia immer einen sehr guten Überblick bietet. ---> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Domain_Name_System

Für vertieftes Wissen kann man dann die jeweiligen Fachbegriffe in einem fundierteren Teil des Internet nachschlagen


----------



## 5ki11zzz (26. März 2010)

Ich empfehle da auch wikipedia, hat mir bei meiner ausbildung öfter mal geholfen.

wenn du komplett neu einsteigst, würde ich mich erstmal mit dem tcp-ip stack und dem iso/osi referenzmodell auseinander setzten, welche schicht macht was, wie hängen sie zusammen, dann die topologien, und dann würde ich  erst mit subnetting etc. anfangen. denn subnetting is einfach nur binär hin und her rechnen, verunden und verodern, mehr ist es im prinzip nicht, wofür man es braucht und wie es funst ist aber mit den genannten grundlagen leichter zu verstehn.


----------



## uuodan (1. April 2010)

Ich habe hier ein CISCO-Buch in dem zu diesem Thema alles ausführlich erklärt ist. Bei Interesse einfach melden, dann kann ich dir das auch sehr preisgünstig verkaufen...


----------



## bladerunner96 (21. April 2010)

Weiß vielleicht jemand wo es gute Seiten gibt mit Musterprüfugnen oder  wo man sie sich downloaden kann?


----------



## rebel4life (21. April 2010)

Schau halt mal bei der IHK rein.


----------



## k.meier (22. April 2010)

ich schreib dir auch kurz was :

Mir gings ähnlich. Ich konnte aus gesundheitlichen Gründen meine erlernten Beruf nicht mehr ausüben und habe auch so eine Umschulung gemacht.

Normalerweise erhält man die Unterlagen oder die Bücher direkt während der Ausbildung. Ich find die "Markt und Technik" sehr gut.  Für wirklich genaue details nimmst du dir die bücher von Microsoft Press. Sehr gute Lektüre aber ziemlich teuer.(bei den Büchern sind probetests dabei auf CD)

Die Prüfungen kommen darauf an welche du machen willst. Es gibt die MS Prüfungen für MCSE.(nachzulesen im Wiki).
Oder die Prüfungen von deiner Ausbildungsstelle. Empfehlen sind sicher die von Microsoft die Zertifikate, da die in der Wirtschaft anerkannt  sind.

Falls du interesse hast, kannst ma ja ne pn schreiben, dann könnt ich da ein paar pdfs oder so Musterprüfungen zukommen lassen.(müßt ich allerdings suchen.


----------

